# Shopmaster table saw changing blade problem



## blackmage77 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a Delta Shopmaster Table Saw I am having problems with. I want to take the original blade off and install my dado set on to it. The problem I am having is the arbor keeps turning when I try to loosen the nut holding the blade on. I am using a block to hold the blade in place. I am using the wrench that came with the saw. The manual says it takes only one wrench to take the nut off.

Any ideas on how to keep the arbor from turning when trying to take the nut off? There does seem to be a spacer on the back of the blade with 2 flat spots but have no idea what type of wrench I would need to use. The model number is Delta TS200LS.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

Are you sure you are turning the nut the correct way? It most likley has a reverse thread and a block of wood in front of the blade should be more than enough to keep the blade from turning to loosen the nut. Turn the nut the same direction that the blade turns when cutting, the block of wood should be grabbing the teeth of the blade.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Some people wedge a block of wood between a blade tip and the table. I try like crazy to not do that for fear of bending the blade. Be sure you're attempting to turn the nut in the correct direction - many (most?) arbors are reverse threaded.

Here's a video from Allan Little showing his excellent method:


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Right tilt has reverse threads, left tilt is normal …either way, *always pull the wrench toward the front of the saw* to loosen it, regardless of tilt direction.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I had a Shopmaster TS220 that did the same thing. The only way I was able to get the arbor nut off was to get a wrench on those flats you are talking about. IIRC, they are actually on the arbor shaft, not just a spacer, but whatever, holding them in place allowed the arbor nut to come off. Before you ask, I don't know what size wrench was needed, I made a temporary one out of 1/4in plywood that broke the second time it was used and never got around to making a metal one because I sold the saw soon thereafter.


----------



## blackmage77 (Nov 26, 2011)

I know I am turning the wrench the right way. I am turning it towards me at the front of the saw. I have a block of wood keeping the blade from turning. I will have to do what Jay did it seems. Talk to my local hardware store see if they have a thin wrench to fit that flats. Wish me luck.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

If you are using a piece of wood to keep the blade from spinning while you turn the nut and the nut and arbor turn but the blade stays put then there is something wrong with the threads and the nut is not on right. If you are actually able to make the arbor turn and not the blade don't use the saw until you can get this figured out. If you try to cut something the blade may hit the wood and stop and cause more damage to the arbor.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

If your saw is like my Unisaw, those flats behind the blade flange are there for that very purpose. You can make a wrench easily out of 1/8" or 3/16" steel plate. It's one of the features I really like about the Uni because you don't have to resort to the old jamming in a chunk of wood trick. Easier on the blade and quicker.


----------

